
Do developers often need to create prototypes for UX/UI designs? - Mockplus
As we know, prototypes are usually created by UX designers or product designers. But, in my company, the developers often do the job. Is it the case for you, my fellows?
======
benjum
As a CTO in a small startup, sometimes I have to do all the work. I created
UI/UX for my product and my engineers were also involved in it. I think you
can't become good programmer without the knowledge of UI/UX.

